# Iceland chicken quarter pounders!



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

As said above, these are brilliant! £2 for 6, 20g protein, 2g fat, 4g carbs, Brilliant


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll pass. Think i'd rather eat the queen out.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> I'll pass. Think i'd rather eat the queen out.


x2 . and her corgies anal passages


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> x2 . and her corgies anal passages


you dirty man, but good choice of dog..lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry but are we saying they arewnt very good ??


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I dont get why these are so bad? :')


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

check out the list of ingredients in that 'chicken' quarter pounder :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I don`t really think its any quality protein in it though


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I don`t really think its any quality protein in it though


I'll actually go check the type of chicken in it, for the crack of it :')


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Turn out their not that bad! : 80% chicken breast, and the rest is soy protein isolate, I know soy protein isnt a great source but %80 chicken breast isnt too awful!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sounds good to me. wouldnt make em a staple in my diet but id eat them


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Might gI've these a bash...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

BBK said:


> Might gI've these a bash...


yeah there not bad with abit of cheese or mayo on, word of warning if you cook them in the oven, grill them! because they stick to the tray in the oven :')


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Or morrisons do hand made beef burgers, packs of two (around 300g in total for the pair) for £1.

Know what I'm going for..


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Or morrisons do hand made beef burgers, packs of two (around 300g in total for the pair) for £1.
> 
> Know what I'm going for..


 fat content was abit of a monster for me, what I love are asda's chosen by you 'big eat' burgers, each ones the size of a plate!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol the more fat the better. Means I can cut back on some of the carbs I'm drilling back at the moment


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Lol the more fat the better. Means I can cut back on some of the carbs I'm drilling back at the moment


 I struggle to fit carbs in, I always got for 90g fat and 200g protein as a minimum though


----------

